# L2.75 Software Release Discussion



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

Just got a popup msg while watching live TV that a new SW was available, select yes to install now or no to be reminded in 15 minutes. Selected yes, installing now...


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Me, too. I've never seen that before.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Me too, a first for me and 921, I refused it for now


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

I got it too. I postponed to finish a show in progress.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I was feeling adventurous so I said "Yes". It loaded the software on the fly and says it will process it the next time the unit is rebooted :eek2:


----------



## H2OSkier (Jan 20, 2004)

I went to the guide and I got the same thing. Except I don't think I had a choice but to go though with the upgrade.

Ken

PS Well it was surprising fast, seemed to be back up in less than 5 minutes. I now have 275.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Same here the new version is apparently downloading but no flashing power light.
Anybody know what L275 is suppose to do or correct?


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

Didnt' 274 just get to us? Daylight Savings - before April?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Just loaded and rebooted and have L275. don't have any idea what it is though.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Same thing. Postponed for 15 minutes and now have let it start the upgrade. Since I was in the middle of recording a show (I was also watching a show from the other night), so I would have thouht it should have automatically postponed it rather than ask me.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

My experience was the same as the rest. That is the first time I've seen that message.

Anyway, now I have 275. Who knows what it was supposed to fix?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Same thing. Postponed for 15 minutes and now have let it start the upgrade. Since I was in the middle of recording a show (I was also watching a show from the other night), so I would have thouht it should have automatically postponed it rather than ask me.


Not sure if that took. I saw a red light go on at 10 right in the middle of it saying it was upgrading the Software. When it came on 8 minutes later it still said l274 and had 8 minutes of the show from 10 oclock. I have decided to stop recording the show and started a reboot.


----------



## JD Robinson (Nov 13, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Not sure if that took. I saw a red light go on at 10 right in the middle of it saying it was upgrading the Software. When it came on 8 minutes later it still said l274 and had 8 minutes of the show from 10 oclock. I have decided to stop recording the show and started a reboot.


Same thing here. I was starting to get worried after it rebooted three times ... I finally interrupted it (I guess) and now I'm watching using 2.74 again, and it still says that the software will be installed after a reboot. I think I won't reboot again until, let's see, April 20th or so when my 921 is ready for the Big Sleep.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a little concerned about this update. Everything seemed pretty stable with 274. Right now my remote is acting very poorly. There is a significant delay when I push the guide button (2 - 3 seconds) before the guide comes up. Hope we aren't going to have more trouble


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Got the message while watching. Chose to delay, but it rebooted anyway. Hope it fixes the switching from HD to SD problem. Have to update my signature for version.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

What's up?


----------



## mbw (Mar 24, 2006)

Got the pop-up while watching a recorded show and recording other content. Accepted the download, everything kept working as expected except that the recorded show I was watching changed its aspect to zoom instead of normal. 

When show stopped recording, powered down unit - unplugged from wall (why do we even have to go through these hoops). Update loaded as expected.

No waiting for guide info after update.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Got it, can't see any differences yet.


----------



## JD Robinson (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Robinson said:


> Same thing here. I was starting to get worried after it rebooted three times ... I finally interrupted it (I guess) and now I'm watching using 2.74 again, and it still says that the software will be installed after a reboot. I think I won't reboot again until, let's see, April 20th or so when my 921 is ready for the Big Sleep.


Smart card reboot fixed me right up. I think this up?grade takes either that or a power cord reset to take hold.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Downloaded during the evening shows, that is an odd time for it to spool. Don't see anything new.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

JD Robinson said:


> Smart card reboot fixed me right up. I think this up?grade takes either that or a power cord reset to take hold.


Don't know why anyone had to manually reboot, when the software finished downloading for me, a message said it would now reboot, I hit okay and it rebooted by itself, the new software is now active. I have never unplugged my machine in 2 years. How many times have you pulled a plug on your computer? Again never. Probably a reason for that, its a bad practice, so is yanking the smart card out.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Got it, can't see any differences yet.


Well I can! It almost killed my 1 month old replacement 921. I had the pink screen of death saying the hard drive had failed, then it went into continuous reboot for 10 minutes, then it finally booted sucessfully. I had to do a check switch test as I was only seeing 110 and not 119 or 61.5. After that it seemed to slowly come back to normal.

The real bummer is that I lost this weeks unwatched episode of the Amazing race as well as last weeks Survivor.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

knealy said:


> What's up?


The download came during prime-time, the on screen prompt was annoying. Finally hit the ok button and it took just a few minutes.

Right after the receiver re-booted, all sorts of screen issues with mode. Screen went into stretch and the receiver wouldn't respond to commands from the remote.

Turned the receiver off and then it worked fine.

But a bug within minutes of a download? And can't they schedule these things for overnight instead of prime-time?

To be fair, the receiver is working fine since.

We were watching the TEXAS game for Pete's sake! (Who is Pete anyways?):lol:

Hook'em!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Funny, I never noticed. What time did it spool (on what time zone)?

I wonder what major bug they found that caused the sudden download.... Perhaps we'll never know.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Never seen an update notification like this before. Message kept popping up every 15 minutes asking if I wanted to download now. No, I did not, right in the middle of watching the NCAA's with a bunch of friends and didn't want to download new software at that moment. Very annoying.:nono2:


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Don't know why anyone had to manually reboot, when the software finished downloading for me, a message said it would now reboot, I hit okay and it rebooted by itself, the new software is now active. I have never unplugged my machine in 2 years. How many times have you pulled a plug on your computer? Again never. Probably a reason for that, its a bad practice, so is yanking the smart card out.


Consider yourself lucky. I'm on my third 921, third remote and have to reboot once or twice a week to correct some malfunction of this hunk of junk.:grin:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

It down loaded when my wife was watching, but before I got home. It downloaded and rebooted with no problem.

I have seen my first bug. I was watching Jeopardy, hit the Pause button, the 10 sec skip back then the rewind button all in less than one second. The 921 jumped all the way to the start of the program. It was probably to fast for it and it got confused. 

Oh well, FF'ed thru 25 minutes to get to back to final Jeopardy. Doesn't final jeopardy seem appropriate for the 921?


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim Parker said:


> It down loaded when my wife was watching, but before I got home. It downloaded and rebooted with no problem.
> 
> I have seen my first bug. I was watching Jeopardy, hit the Pause button, the 10 sec skip back then the rewind button all in less than one second. The 921 jumped all the way to the start of the program. It was probably to fast for it and it got confused.
> 
> Oh well, FF'ed thru 25 minutes to get to back to final Jeopardy. Doesn't final jeopardy seem appropriate for the 921?


Got that right!

Final destination would be next eh.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The release notes for L2.75

Echo X preparation


----------



## jwr (Dec 29, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> The release notes for L2.75
> 
> Echo X preparation


Don't see 'em


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

My 921 does not seem to like L275. It was stalled on "receiving 29 of 29" and showing 5+ hours at it. I thought what the heck and power plug rebooted. 
Showed that it was installing new software but when I checked it was still at 
L274. It's now stalled again downloading "29 of 29" at 3+ hours. 

29 must be an awful big download..... :nono2:  
Maybe I'm lucky it won't install!!!


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> The release notes for L2.75
> 
> Echo X preparation


Allen

OK, I give. What's "Echo X preparation" mean?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

My receiver rebooted while I was out. My mother-in-law was watching the local news OTA when the screen went blank, and then she saw "the full moon" (the HDTV splash screen). She said she did not hit any button to cause the reboot.

I hope L275 finally fixes the aspect ratio bug. It was "addressed" in L274, however they still happened after L274.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

bpauld said:


> Allen
> 
> OK, I give. What's "Echo X preparation" mean?


Okay, I'll guess. Echo X is the new spot beam satellite they are moving to 110. Apparently, they need a software upgrade to the reciever so that they can "see" Echo X. I noticed that this was in the release notes for recent updates on several other receivers, too. Am I close?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

GravelChan said:


> My 921 does not seem to like L275. It was stalled on "receiving 29 of 29" and showing 5+ hours at it. I thought what the heck and power plug rebooted.
> Showed that it was installing new software but when I checked it was still at
> L274. It's now stalled again downloading "29 of 29" at 3+ hours.
> 
> ...


This sounds like what happened to my previous 921. Then after continued attempts to download L274, the software became corrupted (as if it was OK to begin with  ) Anyway, I forked over $15 to E* to send me a replacement. And now it downloads OK but requires multiple tries to reboot after cycling nthe power.

Someone else posted a while back that E* replaced his 921 with a 942! So you might be lucky if it requires "service". Then again, if you value your time, eBaying the 921 "as is" might be the wisest path. I'm on the verge of doing that with mine


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> The release notes for L2.75
> 
> Echo X preparation


And this required a "prime time" download????


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

rjruby said:


> And this required a "prime time" download????


Especially a prime time download DURING the NCAA Basketball tourny. Pretty bad timing Dish!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Charlie and the Download Factory


:rolling:


----------



## sirhardi (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, i finally had it.
I turned it on last night, just to have no signal again.
Rebooted nothing
Factory defaults reboot ...Nothing
Unplugged Finally ame back to live.

BUG
Pausing LiveTV now stops short before 1 hour and than you cannot return tio LiveMode,it just plain stops dead after the pause interval has elapsed.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

My 921 downloaded L2.75 as it is listed in the ugrades menu but has yet to reboot to install it. I was just curious as to how long it will work before rebooting??? I suppose somewhere along the way E8 may have dropped the auto reboot each night since my 921 has had plenty of opportunity to do that and hasen't. 

Since for the mopst part, my 921 is working fine, I'll just forget about it and when it reboots, will see how it goes at that time. I won't try to fix it if it isn't broke but we all know that decision may be up to E*'s choice when the reboot may become necessary.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I got the same message during primetime, odd. I said no, finished watching what I was watching and did a power cord reboot. It took the download and rebooted within 10 minutes. I haven't really noticed anything different. It works fine - like it always has.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

They better release 276 soon for the DST that's about to kick in effect. And after that, 280 where it'll fix most of the bugs still not squashed with 274/275. I have ALL of the same previous bugs since 275 was installed.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> They better release 276 soon for the DST that's about to kick in effect. And after that, 280 where it'll fix most of the bugs still not squashed with 274/275. I have ALL of the same previous bugs since 275 was installed.


DST appears to be implemented in 275. My guide goes from 1:30 AM to 3:00 AM with no 2 AM in between. Dish has pointed out that they have done what they could to get the guide accurate, but that different providers are not always on top of getting the change correct. Dish promised that all would be settled down by 6 AM.

In the past many of my timers were messed up. Hope this time it adjusts properly.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm going to do what I do every year - refrain from setting any timers that execute on the "other side" of this weekend's DST change.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine hasn't done the nightly reboot either. Whenever I think about manually rebooting, it is in the middle of recording something. I wonder why it isn't rebooting overnight. I've never noticed a problem before.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Weird ever seen this?

I hit the PIP button and got the message

ATTENTION 861

PIP FUNCTION NOT AVAILABLE WHILE UPDATING GUIDE DATA TRY AGAIN IN APPROX 7 MINS.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Rovingbar said:


> Mine hasn't done the nightly reboot either. Whenever I think about manually rebooting, it is in the middle of recording something. I wonder why it isn't rebooting overnight. I've never noticed a problem before.


Mine just rebooted at 1:45 AM while I was in the middle of watching a recorded show of "24". Do you think it's a terrorist plot?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

knealy said:


> Mine just rebooted at 1:45 AM while I was in the middle of watching a recorded show of "24". Do you think it's a terrorist plot?


Yes, and gas is to follow.!danger:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

And the bugs continue....
Since downloading 2.75:
Two reboots required due to the arrow buttons not working in the guide (this is the most common reason I have for rebooting).

Turned the 921 on, Wheel of Fortune was recording, so I hit the guide button, arrowed up to the local news and selected it. The program info popped up instead of changing channels. I looked at my hand to verify that my thumb was on the right button, so I pushed the select button again, nothing happened, so I hit the cancel button twice and changed the channel without using the guide by just pressing the up arrow. Noticed 20 minutes later that only 2 minutes of Wheel had been recorded. The 921 stopped the recording.

Last night there was a red dot in the guide for Deal or No Deal. I don't watch that, so I opened the DVR list and there is no item for recording it. Back to the guide, the red dot is still there. Double check the DVR list, it's not there. Back to the guide, the dot is there. I change the channel, open the guide and the red dot is gone.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I also was surprised to see the message to upgrade. It was a little strange that they would do the update during prime-time. Funny but when you think about it they expected you to respond to the message, so if you are not at home, you can't respond. Most people would be at home during prime time.

I said yes to install and did not re-boot the box, so I do not know if it did work or not. I will check tonight. I have not noticed any difference.

I wish Dish would learn from other manufactures, Tivo will send updates and let you know that your received it. Also they include a message with the updates, so you know what was updated..

Maybe that is asking too much..!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Is L275 a planned destruction of the 921 so everyone will want to buy into the 622 lease? I still have not rebooted so I'm still at L274 and all is well but to be honest, I haven't watched the 921 much in the last 5 days.


Update-

Observed that last evening, I was at L275 so it must have rebooted itself sometime i n the previous 24 hours. 
Wathed the 921 programming for a movie, live and all went well. Then I got the strangest popup at the bottom of the screen. Never saw this before:

It said you have not sent a command to the receiver in awhile (that is correct as I was watching live for slightly over an hour since I last used the remote control) so unless you send a command to the receiver it will reboot. Well, I was into watching the movie so I sent a guide display and then off again and was able to continue to watch. It didn't reboot. Has anyone ever seen this before? What will it be next? put another quarter in the 921 to watch for another 5 minutes? I think E* is turning my 921 into a peep show!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

knealy said:


> DST appears to be implemented in 275. My guide goes from 1:30 AM to 3:00 AM with no 2 AM in between. Dish has pointed out that they have done what they could to get the guide accurate, but that different providers are not always on top of getting the change correct. Dish promised that all would be settled down by 6 AM.
> 
> In the past many of my timers were messed up. Hope this time it adjusts properly.


I did see the "(dst)" denoted in my program guide that now goes out to 8 days or so, but I figured they'd do a separate DST program upload to our receivers. But if they incorporated the patch earlier in the release, then hey the better it'll be, I guess, to not download again so soon after 275.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

When I turned on my box this morning I had a black screen & no audio. The lights were on, I could toggle between SD and HD and the lights would toggle amber and blue. I did a power cord reboot after 10 minutes and all is good... well as good as it gets with a 921.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

socceteer said:


> ... I wish Dish would learn from other manufactures, Tivo will send updates and let you know that your received it. Also they include a message with the updates, so you know what was updated..
> 
> Maybe that is asking too much..!


My feelings exactly! Even Microsoft makes it optional and informs you what is going on. But E* sneaks into your system (mostly at night) and sometimes breaks things that used to work.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been having a problem that's new for me with this software release, the box is hard rebooting sporadically. Once it reboots, everything is ok again. But I think it did it in the middle of my wife's American Idol timer tonight. Luckily we have a backup timer on the 508. There's no consistancy to the frequency of the reboots.


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 5, 2005)

LASooner said:


> I've been having a problem that's new for me with this software release, the box is hard rebooting sporadically. Once it reboots, everything is ok again. But I think it did it in the middle of my wife's American Idol timer tonight. Luckily we have a backup timer on the 508. There's no consistancy to the frequency of the reboots.


I too am having the same problem. It rebooted by itself yesterday, and it rebooted by itself about 15 minutes ago. This stinks. 274 was fine. I would like to know what is causing the reboots with 275. I do not believe it is coincidence that others are having the same problem.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Gazoo said:


> I too am having the same problem. It rebooted by itself yesterday, and it rebooted by itself about 15 minutes ago. This stinks. 274 was fine. I would like to know what is causing the reboots with 275. I do not believe it is coincidence that others are having the same problem.


I think there's something broke or omitted from earlier versions. The 921 used to reboot in the middle of the night. It would check to see if anything was recording or if it was not in standby. If it found either of these conditions it would postpone the reboot. It seems to have lost this function. It again rebooted at 1:45AM this morning while I was watching a recorded program. This is the same time it did it last night.

I know that some of you are experiencing random reboots, but I wonder if others are seeing it at a set time or not at all.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> When I turned on my box this morning I had a black screen & no audio. The lights were on, I could toggle between SD and HD and the lights would toggle amber and blue. I did a power cord reboot after 10 minutes and all is good... well as good as it gets with a 921.


Same here. I just turned off the power button and back on again and all was well. This works most times for me and saves rebooting for most hangups. I would have sworn, though I heard the fan start up and the hard drive spin up when I turned it on the second time. I'll check again in the morning and report back. Is it possible they are spinning down the HDD now when in standby????


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

knealy said:


> I think there's something broke or omitted from earlier versions. The 921 used to reboot in the middle of the night. It would check to see if anything was recording or if it was not in standby. If it found either of these conditions it would postpone the reboot. It seems to have lost this function. It again rebooted at 1:45AM this morning while I was watching a recorded program. This is the same time it did it last night.
> 
> I know that some of you are experiencing random reboots, but I wonder if others are seeing it at a set time or not at all.


I have seen the *same *1:45 AM reboot while a recording was active. I missed 6 minutes and had 2 segments.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I am frequently getting a message about the box needing to download data immediately and I'm only allowed to watch one live program. Usually this happens when I'm recording on one feed and watching something else on the other.

I really haven't had a lot of bugs since I got my 921, this is by far the worst version I've experienced.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

LASooner said:


> I am frequently getting a message about the box needing to download data immediately and I'm only allowed to watch one live program. Usually this happens when I'm recording on one feed and watching something else on the other.
> 
> I really haven't had a lot of bugs since I got my 921, this is by far the worst version I've experienced.


ME TOO! I spent two hours on the phone with E*last night,only to be told this was not a known problem (unlike all my difficulties before 274). Bottom-line, now I can only record one program at a time,and only watch what I'm recording. So, thanks to 275, I now have a one-tuner DVR! My options? Accept a new 921. Or.... But there is no or. I asked about 942's and was told they are phasing those out faster than the 921's, and have none in stock to ship out.

I tried asking for a little consideration to a longtime customer at their highest level of programming, but was told there was nothing they could do. How do you others manage to get the incentives you mention? Private message me if you don't want to disclose.

Thanks...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe tomorrows software download will fix the problems.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

I am also having this problem. If i PiP or record on one tuner and watch the other, or record on both, after a few minutes the "i gotta download stuff!" message pops up.

I too spent a long time on the phone with dish. They didn't even want to send me a replacement 921. I told them i was going to do the 622 upgrade in 2 days, and if they weren't going to send me a 622 now I wanted a 921, just for spite. I figure i owe it to dish for the $1000 i spent on this piece of garbage. Maybe they'll send me a 942 which i can use until the 622 arrives, and, if not, no harm done other than an extra trip to the UPS store to send back an extra box.



Jake Collins said:


> ME TOO! I spent two hours on the phone with E*last night,only to be told this was not a known problem (unlike all my difficulties before 274). Bottom-line, now I can only record one program at a time,and only watch what I'm recording. So, thanks to 275, I now have a one-tuner DVR! My options? Accept a new 921. Or.... But there is no or. I asked about 942's and was told they are phasing those out faster than the 921's, and have none in stock to ship out.
> 
> I tried asking for a little consideration to a longtime customer at their highest level of programming, but was told there was nothing they could do. How do you others manage to get the incentives you mention? Private message me if you don't want to disclose.
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

Several people who were getting replacements got 942's for their 921's. The CSRs and Supervisors I've talked with say they can't, but lots of reports show 942's replacing 921s. Some people are just more equal than others, it seems.

I talked with them today about the loud noise and the blanking screen that requires turning off or rebooting, they said it's software and a fix is being worked on. Unless the fan is screaching, they're not doing anything.



Jake Collins said:


> ME TOO! I spent two hours on the phone with E*last night,only to be told this was not a known problem (unlike all my difficulties before 274). Bottom-line, now I can only record one program at a time,and only watch what I'm recording. So, thanks to 275, I now have a one-tuner DVR! My options? Accept a new 921. Or.... But there is no or. I asked about 942's and was told they are phasing those out faster than the 921's, and have none in stock to ship out.
> 
> I tried asking for a little consideration to a longtime customer at their highest level of programming, but was told there was nothing they could do. How do you others manage to get the incentives you mention? Private message me if you don't want to disclose.
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder if they sit around and think, "Ya know, we haven't f'd up the 921 in a couple weeks, let's throw some crappy code together and see what sticks"


----------

